# Open Source Snipping Tool or ScreenCapture tool



## aura (Mar 6, 2009)

People using Windows Vista Home Premium,Bussiness or Ultimate must be familiar with the Snipping Tool ( a screen capture utility ) that comes preinstalled with these editions.

I am looking for a similar screen capture tool for Windows XP and Vista Basic but it should be a freeware or open source software.

A popular screencapture software SnagIT is available but "IT IS NOT FREE". I am looking for really worthwhile freeware alternatives for this software.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Camtasia, Jing project, to name couple


----------



## anurag_bhd (Mar 10, 2009)

For this purpose, I prefer to use an online Java-based tool:
*www.screencast-o-matic.com/

Works great in all OSes - Windows and Linux. You just need to have JRE installed to be able to use it. It's completely free.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Plz provide a download link for Camtasia, Jing project etc


----------

